# My featured stop motion "Shave-motion"



## minkster (Nov 7, 2007)

Hello everyone, I started getting into stop motion animation and made a short 20 second clip called "Shave-motion". To my surprise, it was featured on a popular video website called Stage6 (stage6.divx.com). 

You can watch the Stage6 version here: (Best Quality)
http://stage6.divx.com/user/minkster/video/1566705/Shave-motion

or 

You can watch the Youtube version here: (Fair Quality)





Feel free to comment, criticize, etc.


----------



## minkster (Nov 12, 2007)

Anyone dare to take a look? I thought the animation was "kinda" cool!


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 12, 2007)

LOL i did! it is funny. I dont know where my head phones went so if it had sound I didn't hear it.


----------



## nossie (Nov 12, 2007)

In the time of super dooper life like special effects the video is so so and you can't blame us for that but as a small project it's fun and a fair amount of effort.  Give us some commentary - how many photos did you take, how long did the shooting take, how did you compile it?


----------



## PurpleKittenz (Nov 12, 2007)

*W*ow! I am shocked. It was kinda cool, and in a small way, creepy. I did enjoy it! ​


----------



## minkster (Nov 13, 2007)

@ilyfel: Heh, glad you liked it and the music wasn't anything too special

@nossie: Thanks for taking the time to watch and comment  The video took 400 still frame pictures to take. I had a remote control in one hand which allowed me to snap a still photo every time i pressed the capture button. This stop motion took me 2 hours to film 20 seconds of video and a half an hour to edit. Generally stop motions dont have special effects besides trick photography like floating in mid air. Tony vs Paul has the sickest effects (its a popular stop motion on youtube)

@PurpleKittenz: Heh, I'm glad you enjoyed it. Hope I didn't creep you out too much!


----------

